# Free Fly Shirts



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I received a free fly long sleve shirt for Christmas. It said bamboo but I thought it was color. Then I looked it up and they make the shirt out of bamboo. I thought that was neat. I may be the only one in the U.S. that likes bamboo. I have it growing at the back of my property near the creek. So don't start with its going to take over. But I think it's neat, always have

I don't know if the shirt is good in sun but I have to wear it

Buon natale e felice anno nuovo


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I received a free fly long sleve shirt for Christmas. It said bamboo but I thought it was color. Then I looked it up and they make the shirt out of bamboo. I thought that was neat. I may be the only one in the U.S. that likes bamboo. I have it growing at the back of my property near the creek. So don't start with its going to take over. But I think it's neat, always have
> 
> I don't know if the shirt is good in sun but I have to wear it
> 
> Buon natale e felice anno nuovo


I've got several of them and my wife loves bamboo socks and shirts. Great products.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm interested... have a link?

Lou


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

bamboo is very cool - meaning it keeps you cool - check on the spa though


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> I'm interested... have a link?
> 
> Lou


http://www.freeflyapparel.com/

They are great. Best part is you don't look like a NASCAR plastered with logos while you're out fishing. Second best part is they don't stink like those performance polyester shirts that everyone makes and prints crap all over. 

Their pants might be my favorite pants of all time.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

http://www.freeflyapparel.com/

This is the ones that we bought.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Added to my shopping list. Thanks! 

Lou


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Avere un felice anno nuovo anche a te!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I happen to be wearing a short sleeve one right now. When I pulled it out of the drawer yesterday it was wrinkle city. But it feels really good on anyway and low and behold an hour later I noticed not one wrinkle? They just disappeared. Bamboo is fantastic and I'll be getting more. Who would have thought?
Mine is CariLoha brand


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

They are awesome. Highly recommend them


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> http://www.freeflyapparel.com/
> 
> They are great. Best part is you don't look like a NASCAR plastered with logos while you're out fishing. Second best part is they don't stink like those performance polyester shirts that everyone makes and prints crap all over.
> 
> Their pants might be my favorite pants of all time.


And they will give 20% off your first order.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I got one as a Christmas present last year. Then I bo Bought a few more. They have become the only fishing shirt I wear.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been wearing their gear since they first came out. I probably have 10 different shirts from them. Turned my buddies onto them - now each of us show up at gatherings wearing the same shirts. The bamboo material is awesome - it's like wearing nothing it is so soft. Wash them delicate cycle and don't put in they dryer.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> I've been wearing their gear since they first came out. I probably have 10 different shirts from them. Turned my buddies onto them - now each of us show up at gatherings wearing the same shirts. The bamboo material is awesome - it's like wearing nothing it is so soft. Wash them delicate cycle and don't put in they dryer.
> 
> I think @el9surf and his old lady rep for them now. I saw some pics on their instagrams of them wearing the reviewing the gear. Glad to see Free Fly getting a bigger name out there.


I think you have me confused with someone else. I don't rep anything for anyone.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My bad


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hows the fit on these shirts? Relaxed like a Columbia or tapered/fitted like a Simms button down? I normally wear an XL in long sleeve micro fiber Columbias.


----------



## redsonfly (Jun 8, 2007)

These are spectacular, nice high spf, and they are soft and not the clammy feel of the synthetic shirt materials, the best thing is that the arms are made long, and for my long arms, there is nothing else on the market that fits and covers my wrists, even when poling the boat.
They recommend sizing up on e size as there is a little shrinkage when washed and dried, but it is minimal in my experience.
Nicely made and great color selection as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

I saw this thread and had to jump in. As a disclaimer - I have _*no*_ affiliation with this company other than buying some of their products.

I can't say enough about the bamboo boxer briefs. 
Comfortable, breathable, and light weight but the most important thing for me, they don't climb my legs.

Working on a farm, it's up, down and side to side all day. I constantly fought boxers and briefs that rode up my leg. 
These briefs do the trick...I like their shirts but the boxer briefs are where it's at.

PF


----------

